# Big Cats - Sandown Zoo Isle Of Wight.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Popped down to Sandown Zoo to have a look at the big cats today.

The fences were a nightmare & any glass was really dirty :thumbsdown:

Last year the white cat was very,very poorly & was skinny & being sick.
Learned today that it had a serious eye infection that affected its jaw so it
couldnt eat.

They spoke to the vet who agreed to operate & removed the right eye.
The cat is now looking much more healthy I was pleased to see.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I still think it's a bit sad to have these big cats behind bars in their native "Isle of Wight"  Not

Still,

Cracking photos mate


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I still think it's a bit sad to have these big cats behind bars in their native "Isle of Wight"  Not
> 
> Still,
> 
> Cracking photos mate


Thanks bud.

I hear what your saying about captivity. Its a hard one to call. The white one
would have died but now maybe be suffering from boredom.

The keeper was talking to some school kids & said that the white ones dont
live long as hunting is a problem. They stand out too much & the prey legs it.

I wouldnt mind if they are re-habbed & set free but im not sure how long
these have been here.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

True mate

it is one of those catch 22 situations I suppose but I love the pics none the less


----------



## TTrich (Oct 17, 2009)

Lovely shots. As a tip, take along an old black tshirt with you when you go to zoos. Get your lens right up against the glass and wrap the tshirt around the end and you can eliminate any glass reflections etc.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Love the lion shot. Very atmospheric.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Number 4 for me... :thumb:


----------

